# Games you are proud to have completed



## JP Universe (Jan 20, 2011)

Not necessarily the hardest games (though there will be a lot).

List the games you are very happy to have finished!


1. Double Dragon 3 (nes) - Only 5 levels but took me years to complete. Chin somehow proved to be a saviour.

2. Super Mario 3 (nes) - Such an awesome game and somewhat frustrating on the 8th world 

3. Super Mario lost levels (nes) - Stepped up the difficulty on this one!

4. Robocop 2 (nes) - finished it one time when I was younger and since then never got close 

4. Wonderboy (sms) - Originally thought this was never ending haha

5. Street fighter 2 (Genesis) - Will never forget beating Bison for the 1st time!

6. Donkey Kong Country (SNES) - Got this one when it first came out and blew me away! Never found all the secrets though

7. Goldeneye (64) - Awesome game, getting all the cheats was half the fun, really hard to get them all though!

8. Final Fantasy 7 (PS1) - Epic, brilliant game. Beating Ruby and Ultima, breeding Chobos, betting on races and finding every item you can was great fun! I managed to morph Ultima into... nothing (my friend had a calculator haha)

9. Gran Turismo (PS1) - When this came out it blew everyone away! The licences could be quite frustrating

10. Heroes of Might and Magic series - Spent many many many hours on this. My favourite games  (not 5)


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2011)

All of the Metal Gear Solid titles on Playstation/PS2/PS3 - Greatest stories ever IMO. Such perfect continuity, and then 4 was just superb.

Final Fantasy 6, 7, 8 and 10 - Again, incredible stories, great gameplay, amazing characters and just generally really great fun.

Devil May Cry 1 (and the others to a lesser extent) - The only game I've finished in excess of 200 times... It's my go-to game when I have an hour or so free and I feel like beating something. Great gameplay, great level design, amazing enemy and character design. The attitude change after the first game pissed me off though, and the lack of really memorable bosses was rather disappointing too.

Donkey Kong Country 1, 2 & 3 - You're a monkey collecting bananas, what the hell isn't to love here? 

Spyro 1 & 2 - Took me 8 years to complete the first one 100%, but I finally found how to get the last few gems I was missing  Just an entertaining game. The second one added some cool stuff without being stupid, but everything after just really annoyed me 

Crash Bandicoot 1 & 2 - Pretty much the same as above, but with really awesome level design. And you're a motherfucking bandicoot who collects wumpa fruit.

Fallout 3 - there is nothing that need be said here 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl - I was pretty bummed with the ending, but the gameplay, scenery and (at the time) graphics were all stunning.

Killzone (PS2) - Entertaining shooter with awesome character design and weapon design, great feel and nice levels. The graphics were a bit glitchy and some of the controls were a bit stiff (mainly the melee stuff), but I absolutely loved it as a game. Really entertaining.

Medievil (PS1) - Fucking hilariously awesome platformer/action game. Sir Daniel Fortesque is the man.

There's something I'm missing, but I've gone blank


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy VIII (PS1) - Not much, but when you complete it without having any character level up, ever... that's commitment. 

Ninja Gaiden 1 (NES) - No luxuries that you had on Ninja Gaiden 2, and none of the suck from Ninja Gaiden 3. Speaking of which....

Ninja Gaiden Sigman 1-2 (PS3) - Okay, it's been toned down from the Xbox versions, but still hard. Though the second one felt suspiciously easier than the first... 

Super Empire Strikes Back (SNES) - The game was a lot harder than I realised. 

Battletoads (NES) - Stupidly impossible without the level warps. I STILL can't complete it from start to finish...  That said, the SNES version was easier but still took a lot of effort. 

Megaman 1-6 (NES) - Completing Megaman 1 alone is enough to brag about (without the Select button weapon bug too), then 4. The rest were pretty easy. 

Street Fighter 2 and Turbo (SNES) - After finishing it with all characters on the highest difficulty. Bison was easy, it was the Zangief Vs Sagat that was a pain. And that was before I started learning the full SF mechanics. 

Contra 3 (SNES) - Easy was a walk in the park. Normal is what should be played. Hard, now that was a challenge that took me ages to complete. And that's with practically every old school Contra game. \

Final Fight (Arcade) - with Guy. 

Super Punch Out (SNES) - Beating the game was half the fun, defeating every character in less than 25 seconds. I was so proud of that back in the day.  Never got the play the NES version, which was legendary in being extremely hard. 

Secret of Mana (SNES) - because the first few times I completed it I was completely unaware of Dryad's Mana Magic....

Metroid (NES) - It took me years, but I evenually finished the game from the very beginning without using passwords. 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (NES) - took YEARS to complete. First time sucked so much because of the Foot Soldier Steam Rollers instantly killing 1 turtle, and Bebop being so damn hard as a miniboss. 


I'm showing my age....


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 20, 2011)

Okami
Prinny
Prinny 2
Half Minute Hero's 3 second hero mode(hilarious )


----------



## Tones (Jan 20, 2011)

Earthbound (Earthbound 2)
man that game was looooooooong. but so much fun. I had so much respect for it.
GTA San andreas


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think I ever completely beat anything except for Turtles in Time. I got close in Megaman X but never quite defeated the last Sigma.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Morrowind because it takes so long. Also, Ocarina of Time was pretty gratifying because it took 10 years for me to complete it. I got stuck on the water temple when I was 9, and I decided to restart and play through at 19. I used the right key this time.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 20, 2011)

GTA san andreas, still my favorite game ever to this day.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 20, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Final Fantasy VIII (PS1) - Not much, but when you complete it without having any character level up, ever... that's commitment.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 1 (NES) - No luxuries that you had on Ninja Gaiden 2, and none of the suck from Ninja Gaiden 3. Speaking of which....
> 
> ...


 


I probably wouldn't use the warps in Battletoads nes anyways as I want all of those extra lives. I had 7 lives going into that rat race and they all went quite fast 


With street fighter 2, Zangief was never an issue with Bison, Dhalsim on the other hand..... took 89 battles to beat him lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

JP Universe said:


> I probably wouldn't use the warps in Battletoads nes anyways as I want all of those extra lives. I had 7 lives going into that rat race and they all went quite fast


 
Yeah, that was always the case with the Rat Race and the Clinger Race right afterwards as well. The latter required a left thumb made of iron... then you had to fight it as a boss? By the time hit the final stage, you either ran out of lives or couldn't be bothered anymore. 



JP Universe said:


> With street fighter 2, Zangief was never an issue with Bison, Dhalsim on the other hand..... took 89 battles to beat him lol


 
That true, especially in the age when we were young, and special moves and jumping moves were prioritised over normal moves. I actually found Dhalsim's Teleport on a SNES pad more impossible than beating Bison! 

EDIT: I should have mentioned that the Zangief Vs Sagat was so horribly bad in the original SF2 because Gief can't even jump over Sagat's LOW Tiger shot.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 20, 2011)

Super Metroid - When I was much younger, when I first got the game, I couldn't get past Maridia. Then, I decided to revisit it when I was about 15 or so and beat it in a few hours. Still, it's an awesome game, and one I'm proud to have played and completed.

Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past - Same story: couldn't beat it when I was a kid, then worked through it when I got a little older. It takes a long time to do, but any self-respecting gamer has to play it at least once.

Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals - I think I spent a full 48 hours on this one. The battle music is very powar metul...



... but it's the only battle music in the game, aside from boss battles. Very annoying. The bass lick in there makes me think of long-haired dudes with six-strings and thin little arms. The ending of this game made me tear up.

Earthbound (Mother 2) - Long game, great graphic design, superb (and I mean _superb_) music, and a very convincing story.

Mother 3 - Well, I got halfway through it before I lost time. Considering I don't understand a word of Japanese, I consider it an accomplishment. 

Robo Trek - Like Pokemon with Engrish robots. And while I'm at it...

Pokemon Red and Blue - Like Robo Trek, but without robots and a better translation team.

The Spyro games - Damn fun. It's been forever, though.

Jak and Daxter - I liked the platformer feel, and they were visually very nice. Jak 2 is my favorite, because I like post-apocalyptic future scenarios, and the contrast between the city and the mountain ruins is enjoyable. Just cruising around the city on stolen vehicles is fun, too.

The Metal Gear Solid games - Wow, awesome stories and gameplay. 4 was a tough one. I usually try to kill as few enemies as possible (and typically try for none - tranq gun FTW), but that's a very difficult thing to do in 4 on the more difficult... difficulties.

The Donkey Kong Country games - I wouldn't have the patience to do them now. I applaud myself for ever sitting through them.

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon - One of the best N64 games.

Secret of Evermore - Jeremy Soule did a great job with the score. There was a good balance of cheesy humor and good story. Visually, it's darker than Secret of Mana, and I like the gothic styling of the game, as well as the breadth of gaming scenarios. I personally think that Evermore is smarter than Mana.

Secret of Mana - It was fun, but for different reasons from Secret of Evermore. The colors were brighter and it seemed more psychedelic to me. Good story, and I liked playing through it.

Mystic Quest Legend - Just because I played a game called Mystic Quest Legend. 

There are more, but I'll stop it there.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2011)

Some more that above posts have reminded me:

Basically all the old school Zelda games.

Zelda 1-2 (NES) - The second one in particular took me forever, then I saw my friend's save file and blew my mind. I revisited it years later and finished it easily. 

Zelda 3 (SNES) - I knew this game back to front. I can complete this game in one sitting. 

Zelda 4 (Gameboy) - Didn't play it as in depth as above but yeah. 

Zelda Ocarina of Time (N64) - With all the experience from previous Zelda games, I learned to complete the entire game just like A Link To The Past, all Hearts and items and all. 

Zelda Majora's Mask (N64) - the last Zelda game I fully conquered, and also the hardest of the whole lot. The Ikana temple and the Goron Link stages on the Moon really did my head in, but it was worth the satisfaction in making the final boss a complete joke with all the effort in getting the Oni Mask. 



SchecterWhore said:


> Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon - One of the best N64 games.


 
This. +100000000


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy VIII (PSX) - One of the best RPG's to come about in my book, and everything about it is just awesome. The characters, the story, the mechanics/leveling, everything. I think the only way to improve it would be to update it for the PS3 and show all these new "FF"s how it's done (same goes for VII)

Legend of Dragoon (PSX) - Again, a phenomenal RPG but one that most people don't know too much about. Characters were really cool, and it seemed to be one of the first "Motley Crue" type RPG's along-side FF. First time I had ever seen anything like characters with special abilities (the Dragoon) as well as a more in-depth critical hit/fighting system.

Both of those games took hours, days, WEEKS to complete since they spanned 4 discs and had about 20 characters total between them to level up to 99.

Zelda : Ocarina of Time (N64) - Everyone knows this and why it's so god damn awesome. Link is a bad-ass mofo, goes around using music to alter time and save the world and such 

Metal Gear Solid (PSX) - My first delve into gritty and noir style games, but most certainly a welcoming one. I didn't realize how hard it would be, nor did me and my brother realize how political the story was but we were willing to follow it if it allowed us to keep playing with Snake. From Ocelot, to Mantis, to Raven and Wolf we were just so engrossed with this gang of "evil-doers" and their desire for what looked like a giant mechanical T-Rex.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 21, 2011)

The only game I can remember playing for hours upon hours and almost breaking my Xbox about 40 times before I finally beat it was Call of Duty 2, on Veteran.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden, seriously


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 21, 2011)

final fatnasy 1-13 (excluding 11)
xenogears
secret of mana
mega man 1-x8/legends 1&2
super mother fucking meat boy (100% 0.0)
metal gear solid 1-4


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish I could say call of duty 4 on veteran, but sadly, no. I gave up on the ferris wheel level and never tried again. It's impossible.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2011)

- MGS: freaking awesome games with great storylines
- Uncharted series: best (new) game franchise: fantastic acting, great storyline, die hard-style action in the jungle 
- God of War 3: the epitome of epic!!
- R Type Delta: Hardest game ever, took me forever to complete it (I was like 10 or 12 when I finished it, dunno how hard it'd be today)
- Ghost Hunter: an old PS2 game nobody knows. A hidden gem 
- All of the Silent Hill games
more to come!

EDIT: FUCK YEAH DEVIL MAY CRY!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I wish I could say call of duty 4 on veteran, but sadly, no. I gave up on the ferris wheel level and never tried again. It's impossible.



Dude, don't let that level beat you! Try it when you're in a super-concentrated mode, you'll breeze it


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Battletoads (NES) - Stupidly impossible without the level warps. I STILL can't complete it from start to finish...  That said, the SNES version was easier but still took a lot of effort.



Cannot believe without video, level 11 is absolutely unbelievably insane. Only made it there a few times, I usually lose to the pig boss on level 10. I also can only get there with the 5 hearts "cheat" and using warps, though the only level 1-10 I haven't beaten is the lava plane one which I'm convinced is not possible with human reflexes.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 21, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I wish I could say call of duty 4 on veteran, but sadly, no. I gave up on the ferris wheel level and never tried again. It's impossible.


 
This. I broke a controller and scared the shit out of my wife, then I knew I had enough


----------



## Gamba (Jan 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy III - Master system - those labyrinths drove me crazy!
Street Fighter II - SNES - Bison was piece of cake, Sagat was a nut hard to crack
Goofy Troop - SNES - Those puzzles man... those puzzles...
Sonic I, II, III and Sonic & knuckles - Mega Drive - With all emeralds, fuck yeah


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Chrono Trigger* - Not because it is necessarily HARD but because it is my favorite game of all time. As a kid I didn't do any of the weapon quests for any of my party and went into the final battle a zillion times only to get killed after a few seconds  But at age 20 I restarted it and beat it and got everyone's ultimate weapons before the final battle  

*Shadow of the Colossus* - That last colossus is fucking hard. That's all there is to say. Since then I have played through the game 4 more times on that save and climbed my way to the Secret Garden. 

*Street Fighter II Hyper Edition* - This was on Genesis. And after a million tries I finally beat Bison on the hardest difficulty and fastest speed. I'm proud of this because I was a kid prob 10-12 years old and I used Guile to do it. Now I suck ass with Guile and only use Ryu or Ken


----------



## klutvott (Jan 21, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 4. Getting the big boss emblem is definitely my biggest achievement. This involves playing through the game on big boss extreme difficulty under 5 hours. On top of that there has to be no kills, alerts, health items, continues or special items.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 21, 2011)

All the MGS series.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 21, 2011)

Gamba said:


> Goofy Troop - SNES - Those puzzles man... those puzzles...



I fucking love Goof Troop.



splinter8451 said:


> *Chrono Trigger* - Not because it is necessarily HARD but because it is my favorite game of all time. As a kid I didn't do any of the weapon quests for any of my party and went into the final battle a zillion times only to get killed after a few seconds  But at age 20 I restarted it and beat it and got everyone's ultimate weapons before the final battle


 
I love how many storylines there are. Like Saga Frontier without the suck. 

Chrono Cross was a fun sequel, pretty philosophical. Wish I appreciated that sort of thing more back when I played monstrous multi-disk Playstation games.

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars is not one that I'm particularly proud of beating, I'm rather indifferent, but I enjoyed it a lot. The graphics and the isometric projection were really cool for the time. I still like 'em, and I wish that there were more SNES RPG's done in that style. Great music, too. Not so psychologically complex, but that can be overlooked for the quality of gameplay and other elements.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2011)

Super Mario Brothers 2 (NES) -- this was the ONLY title on the NES which I was able to finish.

Both Mass Effect games (360), multiple playthroughs on each so I could see how the different choices affected the game. Have ALL achievements for both games. Come to think of it, I don't know if I should be proud or ashamed. 

Zelda: Link to the Past (SNES) -- I think this was the first game I ever beat.

Super Castlevania (SNES)

Super Street Fighter II (SNES) -- WITH EVERY CHARACTER. As mentioned before, beating Bison with Dhalsim was next-to-impossible, but I think I pulled it off somewhere around the 100th attempt.

Super Metroid (SNES)

Super Mario 64 (N64) -- All 120 stars, multiple times. 

Civilization Revolution (360) -- not so much for 'beating' the game (there isn't a narrative in that sense) but for earning ALL the achievements.

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Genesis) -- This one took me forever. I could easily get to the last few levels, but I usually died somewhere between the praying mantis things and the final Robotnik battle. When I finally beat it, I think I ran round my family's living room cheering for over an hour.

Earthworm Jim (Genesis) -- Another satisfying win.

Ninja Gaiden (Xbox)
Ninja Gaiden 2 (360)

Dune (PC) -- one of the first RTS games, predating C&C, Warcraft, etc. Was awesome.

I guess there's more, but I need to stop bull shitting and get back to work. 

*edit* whoever pos-rep'd me with the Ezekiel speech: Awesome!


----------



## pink freud (Jan 21, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 on Nightmare as a Biotic. The first levels before you have uprgades are TOUGH.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Mass Effect 2 on Nightmare as a Biotic. The first levels before you have uprgades are TOUGH.



It took me FOREVER to get past the Collector ship when I did my Insanity playthrough. Didn't help that I was playing as an Infiltrator.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 21, 2011)

Pokemon Blue. All 151 pokemon (Yes, including Mew) all level 100.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Pokemon Blue. All 151 pokemon (Yes, including Mew) all level 100.


And missingno? 

Metroid prime 3: Corruption (Wii): 'Twas an epic tale!
Guitar hero 3, Legends of Rock (PS3): I fucking owned at GH once! I twarted the mighty TTFAF and TDWDTG on expert! 
Super Mario 64: 'Nuff said. 
And somehow, I want to give Luigis mansion (NGC) an honorable mention.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Cannot believe without video, level 11 is absolutely unbelievably insane. Only made it there a few times, I usually lose to the pig boss on level 10. I also can only get there with the 5 hearts "cheat" and using warps, though the only level 1-10 I haven't beaten is the lava plane one which I'm convinced is not possible with human reflexes.


 
I've completed this stage about 10 times, extrememly difficult but once you know the patterns it's ok.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2011)

Gamba said:


> Final Fantasy III - Master system - those labyrinths drove me crazy!
> Street Fighter II - SNES - Bison was piece of cake, Sagat was a nut hard to crack
> Goofy Troop - SNES - Those puzzles man... those puzzles...
> Sonic I, II, III and Sonic & knuckles - Mega Drive - With all emeralds, fuck yeah


 

Yes, Goof Troop! My GF was saying how awesome it was and how we should play it and try and finish it, I started laughing and thought. (this game will be rubbish). Turned out to one of the better games i've played! One puzzle was incredibly hard!!!! 

Sagat was always a pain, Currently playing the capcom arcade Iphone app and I can't beat him!!!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2011)

Asrial just reminded me.

Metroid Prime (GameCube) -- That was the first final boss in many, many years that I almost gave up on due to pure frustration. Felt really satisfying when I finally beat it. The whole game was amazing.


----------



## Thep (Jan 22, 2011)

Tetris.


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2011)

I feel like an idiot for forgetting these two since I was just reminded 

Pokemon (Blue) - Did a whole bunch of shit, caught all of them 

Command & Conquer (ORIGINAL!) - The first one in the series and the most intense for me and my brother, I remember we beat it TOGETHER as we saw the Temple of Nod get stormed by over 200 jeeps, 150 Mammoth tanks, over 300 soldiers and who knows how many god damn attack bikes. Shit was ridiculous to see go down.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 24, 2011)

Last night I finished the last mission I had yet to complete in C&C Red Alert 3: Commander's Challenge (XBLA).

That was definitely a tough game. Earned 100% completion, but still have to finish some of the missions under par to get all the achievements. Not sure I'll bother with that, yet.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 24, 2011)

dragon warrior before the internet


----------



## pink freud (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd forgot:

Assassin's Creed II (With all the DLC storylines)

Why, might you ask?

Because you get to fucking beat up the pope!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

NFS: Hot pursuit 2, and Burnout 3. Working on Naruto Ultamite Ninja 3


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2011)

Asrial said:


> And missingno?


 
I might've encountered that one for one reason or another.  If you catch him though he either turns into a random pokemon or corrupts your save file, so its best to stay away.


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 24, 2011)

Darksiders...
Some of the puzzles are a bitch...mainly the beams one where there are 3 floating pillars with the mirrors to deflect the beams. Pretty fun game not really hard.


I don't like playing long games too much because it gets old to me.
Sure the stories might be great, but when it takes forever to get to the end I loose interest.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 24, 2011)

I got all of the achivements on Oblivion for Xbox 360, including all of the DLC. Now that I think about it, not too sure if that's something to be proud of.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 24, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> I got all of the achivements on Oblivion for Xbox 360, including all of the DLC. Now that I think about it, not too sure if that's something to be proud of.



_Anything_ that requires _that much_ of a time investment is worth at least a _little_ chest pounding.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 24, 2011)

-Ocarina of Time
-Half-Life (1 & 2 [all episodes])
-Pokemon Blue
-Morrowind (as stated, it takes forever if you don't know what the fuck you're doing.)
-Halo (on Legendary. The first one, bitches. The rest of the series can suck it.)
-Diablo (I & II on Hell mode.)
-As AvantGuardian said, I too have all the achievements for Oblivion on 360...then I played it just as much on PC with mods. 
-Final Fantasy 9 (that's right, I'm like the only fan of that game. That being said, I also never played 7, I hated 8 and 10 was okay at best. I am proud of completing 9.)
-I unlocked every playable character and 4th level item in Dynasty Warriors 3. I fucking love that series so much. No matter how bored you are, you can always pick it up and play it for a good hour or two.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Dude, don't let that level beat you! Try it when you're in a super-concentrated mode, you'll breeze it



Sadly, I don't have the game anymore. Maybe I'll get a super cheap copy some time and try again.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 24, 2011)

God Of War I, II and III
Devil May Cry 3 & 4
Uncharted 1 and 2, 1 was tougher imo.
Heavenly Sword, fun game I hope there's gonna be a sequel.

and Mass Effect 2 (about 6 times)


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 24, 2011)

Valkyrie Profile and Grandia, the rest is just childs play.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 25, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> I love how many storylines there are. Like Saga Frontier without the suck.


 
I maybe the only one in this forum that enjoyed any of the SaGa games... 

In which case, to add to the list:

Romancing SaGa 3 (SNES) - 8 main characters that took forever to complete, plus too many damn sub characters to go through. It was like a little Christmas whenever a light bulb flashes over their heads. 

SaGa Frountier 2 (PS1) - IMO far superior to the first. Sure it's a different game altogether, but at least it's linear and it was fun going through the history of the game. I really enjoyed this game, and Masashi Hamauzu's score absolutely rules here, as with future SaGa games. Speaking of which....

Unlimited SaGa (PS2) - I may be the only one on this planet that will be willing to admit that I actually enjoyed this game, let alone complete it.  Let's just say, that it played like a really unnecessarily complicated board game...


----------



## pink freud (Jan 25, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> God Of War I, *II* and III



I was happy to get through the end of that one simply because I raged so much at the quick-time events at the end of the Zeus fight.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 25, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> -Final Fantasy 9 (that's right, I'm like the only fan of that game. That being said, I also never played 7, I hated 8 and 10 was okay at best. I am proud of completing 9.)


I've never heard that before, I always thought 9 was a well regarded game in the series. I loved it, though the very ending was just plain stupid should have ended 1 boss battle earlier. 

I have played 7 pretty far through then had my (computer) save file corrupt, haven't bothered to play through it again because while the story is amazing, the battles are like 1/4 speed of the rest of the series for some reason and it just gets tedious. Materia was a cool idea though.

8 I got stuck near the very end because it turns out they don't all scale with your level, I restarted and of course my second disk wont load properly, freezes at the end of the first cutscene on the disk every time. I liked it except for the whole GF thing, every battle is just a summon spam, so little strategy to bosses that I usually look for in FF games.

10 is the one that I say I'm one of the only fans of. 13 as well. If those games were less linear, and if 10 had better voice acting (laughing scene -.-) they would be hard to match as far as jap RPGs go for me.

My favorite is probably 9, I'm almost ashamed to admit I haven't beaten 6 but it looks amazing. 10 and 13 are tied for my second favorite/s.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 25, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> 8 I got stuck near the very end because it turns out they don't all scale with your level, I restarted and of course my second disk wont load properly, freezes at the end of the first cutscene on the disk every time. I liked it except for the whole GF thing, every battle is just a summon spam, so little strategy to bosses that I usually look for in FF games.



I felt the same after completing the game the first time. I though that sucked. Then I tried it WITHOUT LEVELING ANY CHARACTER UP throughout the entire game, and GFs became completely unnecessary and the game got surprisingly easier and quicker. Sure it was a massive test of patience when you were forced to reset the whole game whenever Odin decides to rock up and kill anything that's not a boss . So it turns out to be even more difficult than expected.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 25, 2011)

Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind -It took me something like 250 hours though. I'm horrible at finding where to go based on some piss-poor map.

Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion -Took me about 60 to finish every quest, and 80 to explore everything. 

DEMON'S MOTHERFUCKING SOULS -That game is not meant to be completed. I broke two controllers and a bluetooth headset out of anger. Don't ever buy or rent that game, it will only ruin your life, and everything in it. This game looks beautiful, has a haunting sort of story, and has a very interesting gameplay mechanic, but it's impossible to play without contemplating suicide at some point.

I beat it, and then sold it to Gamestop for $5. Not only did the game make me crazy while I played it, I had to go and lose $55 dollars on it. Even when it wasn't in the damn PS3 it was angering me.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 25, 2011)

Armored Core:For Answer Destruction ending


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 25, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> I've never heard that before, I always thought 9 was a well regarded game in the series. I loved it, though the very ending was just plain stupid should have ended 1 boss battle earlier.
> 
> My favorite is probably 9, I'm almost ashamed to admit I haven't beaten 6 but it looks amazing. 10 and 13 are tied for my second favorite/s.


Then you, my friend, are awesome.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I felt the same after completing the game the first time. I though that sucked. Then I tried it WITHOUT LEVELING ANY CHARACTER UP throughout the entire game, and GFs became completely unnecessary and the game got surprisingly easier and quicker. Sure it was a massive test of patience when you were forced to reset the whole game whenever Odin decides to rock up and kill anything that's not a boss . So it turns out to be even more difficult than expected.



You got odin to beat those bosses for you? That must have taken too much patience.... Maybe I should look for my old ps1 memory card.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I maybe the only one in this forum that enjoyed any of the SaGa games...
> 
> In which case, to add to the list:
> 
> ...


I enjoyed them too, and you have awesome fucking taste for enjoying them, I loved 1/2 and romancing saga 1/2/3 are win. SF2 was REALLY difficult compared to the 1st.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 25, 2011)

^ Thanks man! 



Tomo009 said:


> You got odin to beat those bosses for you? That must have taken too much patience.... Maybe I should look for my old ps1 memory card.



No no, it's a bit hard to explain. 

[NERD MODE] 

FFVIII Junction mechanics had the option of allowing your characters to not gain a single level throughout the game. Bosses give no experience to the character - only the GF. And because all enemies are parallel to Squall's current level (notice how the game enemies get significantly harder when Squall's more buff?), enemies are weak when Squall is weak. Then the Junctions come in: Junction a buff GF into a weak character and you have yourself a killing machine long before you fight Ifirit.  Lionheart? That's for noobs. 

How to maintain a low level? Draw, draw and keep drawing. Then get Quezacoatl to learn Card and Card Mod right off the bat, so everything you draw can get upgraded into Cards, hence powerful spells. Yes, the game becomes like Pokemon but still... Junction them with your GF and you can pretty much decimate the mechanical spider at the start. Hell you can pretty much kill Diabolous once you get the lamp. 

The most frustrating part about playing the game this way is Odin. Damn Odin. Bosses is cool, but when he comes and kills a regular enemy uninvited giving you experience points... that's the problem. 

There's more to it, but that's essentially the gist of it. 

[/NERD MODE]


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Sonic 3 - Because when I bought it when it first came out (only a kid at the time) I got stuck in some casino level and gave up on it. Picked it up on the PS2 a couple of years ago and finally completed it. I was so happy.


Resident Evil 2 - Again, I got stuck on one section of the game and gave up. I started it about 3 or 4 years after and finally completed it. I felt a big relief doing that


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 25, 2011)

Right, I've never been a fan of games of unreasonably epic lengths like the FF series, etc. Besides, attack chance/turn based games give me the shits, rapido. So the ones I'm listing here are relatively short and sweet by epic game proportions. 

Out of the many, the few I'm proud of finishing which I can recall:

Silent Hill 1 - PS1. Probably the most engaging creepy game I've ever had the pleasure of playing. 
Driver 1 - PS1. Fuck that last mission.
Resident Evil 3: Nemesis - PS1. Short but demanding.
Soul Blade - PS1. Edge master mode with every character.
Goldeneye - N64. All cheats earned.
Monkey Island 1, 2 and 3 - PC. MI4 is bullshit. Nobody played 4.
Splinter Cell 1, Pandora Tomorrow (2), Chaos Theory (3) and Conviction (5). Xbox. All on hardest difficulty, I'm a glutton for punishment. Favourite is still the original on hard.
Fallout 3 - PC. Amazingly game.
Borderlands - PC. Probably finished it around 4 or 5 times now with friends. Damn entertaining Co-op.
Bionic Commando - Xbox. Remake. Great game.
Vanquish - Xbox.
Just Cause 2 - Xbox. Completed main campaign easy enough, as well as the faction missions but I'm probably at 90% for finding all the extra bullshit. That game is huge.
Rainbow 6 Vegas 1 and 2. Both on PC and Xbox. All campaign and terrorist hunt missions many times over. Not especially proud of finishing them and I know this isn't a 'best games' thread but the co-op replay value is great.

There's a bunch I can't remember. Can't believe I've only listed one N64 game, there's something wrong with that.

Will soon be adding to the list:
Bioshock 1 and 2, HalfLife 2, a few other randoms.


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> -Halo (on Legendary. The first one, bitches. The rest of the series can suck it.)



How recently was this? Because if it was when it was the ONLY Halo, then it's alright; but compared to 2/3/Reach's Legendary, it's a laugh


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2011)

the legend of zelda:Twilight princess


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed ss.org.

For Me:

NES:

SMB 1 & 2
Jackel
Metroid
Zelda
Offroad
(_almost beat RC-ProAm_ )
SNES:

Super Punchout (with #1 KO time for each guy)
SMB World (98% Complete)
Super Metroid (~4hrs)
Zelda III
Super Offroad
SFII
SFII Champions Ed./Turbo
Super SFII
Donkey Kong Country
N64:

UMK Trilogy
Mariokart 64
Zelda - Ocaria of Time
PSX:

Crash Bandicoot I
Die Hard II (from Trilogy)
Twisted Metal I, II, & III
_(almost beat FF7 & FF9 )_
XBOX:

Halo 2
LOTR Two Towers & Return of the King
Wii:

Zelda - Twilight Princess
XBOX 360:

Halo 3
Assassin's Creed I & II
Halo Reach TBD...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 25, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> God Of War I, II and III


 
Amazing games, never got bored of them. Third one was the best.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 26, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> -Final Fantasy 9 (that's right, I'm like the only fan of that game.


psh no way. 9 is the best one next to 7. such a great game.

i would have to say the Serious Sam series is up there on mine. those games are just impossibly hard.


----------



## beneharris (Jan 26, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> DEMON'S MOTHERFUCKING SOULS -That game is not meant to be completed. I broke two controllers and a bluetooth headset out of anger. Don't ever buy or rent that game, it will only ruin your life, and everything in it. This game looks beautiful, has a haunting sort of story, and has a very interesting gameplay mechanic, but it's impossible to play without contemplating suicide at some point.


i second this one, except i think that its amazing. i am on my second playthrough right now. this is a mans game if you can complete it. this is the modern day version of contra. 

you think ninja gaiden is hard?  nothing compared to this.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jan 26, 2011)

beneharris said:


> i second this one, except i think that its amazing. i am on my second playthrough right now. this is a mans game if you can complete it. this is the modern day version of contra.
> 
> you think ninja gaiden is hard?  nothing compared to this.


 
Demon's souls took up more of a laborious role in my life than a bit of fun. I had to actually be wide awake and concentrate 100% on the game to get anywhere. I loved it but I can't help but feel it was a second job for me


----------



## beneharris (Jan 26, 2011)

Uncle Remus said:


> Demon's souls took up more of a laborious role in my life than a bit of fun. I had to actually be wide awake and concentrate 100% on the game to get anywhere. I loved it but I can't help but feel it was a second job for me


i felt the same way sometimes, but it wasn't near as often as it should have been. i got a bunch of odd willies out of that game 

the atmosphere


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention Ogre Battle for N64. That game took awhile too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 31, 2011)

Some old school classics I remember completing:

Super Mario World (SNES) - all 96 "levels". Ok they weren't exactly levels, just different exits, paths etc...

Yoshi's Island (SNES) - 100% One of the most original games of it's time. Damn that World 5 secret stage to hell... 

Donkey Kong Country (SNES) - 101%

Super Metroid (SNES) - 100% in under 3 hours. Completing it in 3 hours was easy, but getting 100 took a while, doing both is tricky as. 

Final Fantasy 6 (SNES) - didn't include 4 because that was pretty straight forward. Not including 5 because I can't beat Atma Weapon and Hiryuu.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 1, 2011)

beneharris said:


> psh no way. 9 is the best one next to 7. such a great game.
> 
> i would have to say the Serious Sam series is up there on mine. those games are just impossibly hard.



 You have to love impossibly large groups of enemies. Also, notice my avatar.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 1, 2011)

This game is a bitch and a half.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 1, 2011)

Upon retrospect, I see that I haven't beaten many games that stand out other than a couple. I guess I worry more about older games where all you can play is single player.


----------



## iddqd (Feb 1, 2011)

The only games i finished and felt very good after that were the final fantasy games, doom, quake and portal (which imo got the best outro ever made)


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot about Die Hard Trilogy, I finished all of the games on that, the driving one was really hard!!!!


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 1, 2011)

*NES : *

Super Mario World
Final Fantasy 1

*SNES :*

Super Mario World 3
Super MArio : Yoshi's Island
Super Metroid 3 (Most Favorite Game EVAR)

*N64 : *

TLOZ : Ocarina Of Time
TLOZ : Majora's Mask
GoldenEye

*PSN : *

Spyro : Ripto's Rage
Driver 1 + 2
Gran Turismo 2

*PS2 : *

Gran Turismo 3

*Gamecube :* 

Metroid Prime 1+2 

*Xbox/360 :*

Halo 1-4 (Second favorite game series ever.)


I really want to play FF7 though, never played it. And I hear it's so goooood.


----------



## jaredowty (Feb 5, 2011)

Uncharted 2 with all trophies except some multiplayer ones.
Batman Arkham Asylum with all trophies
Sonic 3 and Knuckles with all fourteen emeralds with all characters
Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm the kind of person that takes a break at the very end before the last boss. And never plays the game again because I forget about it. lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 9, 2011)

Every game I've ever completed bc the list of games I HAVEN'T completed is massive...


----------



## Brewtal_Damage (Feb 13, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I wish I could say call of duty 4 on veteran, but sadly, no. I gave up on the ferris wheel level and never tried again. It's impossible.



I managed to get past that level, hiding inside a building nearby, in the building where you get one of the intels, it's not that hard this way, since the enemies only show up thru the door, wait till the heli gets there, and voila!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2011)

Brewtal_Damage said:


> I managed to get past that level, hiding inside a building nearby, in the building where you get one of the intels, it's not that hard this way, since the enemies only show up thru the door, wait till the heli gets there, and voila!


 
Thanks...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Final Fantasy 6 (SNES) - didn't include 4 because that was pretty straight forward. Not including 5 because I can't beat Atma Weapon and Hiryuu.


 
I guess I can include FFVII, IX, X and XIII, however...

I didn't include 7 because I didn't beat Ruby/Emerald weapon. Sepiroth was a joke once you have Knights of The Round and Omnislash... so I've only ALMOST completed it, couldn't be bothered because beating Ruby/Emerald involed getting TONS of Knights materia. 

I didn't include IX because I did't get Dagger's final Summon. That said, it is a very fun game and somewhat overlooked in the series. Though it had more random encounters than any other FF game...  And the final boss wasn't necessary either. 

I didn't include X becaue I didn't beat Peanance. I watched my friend's save file where he spent countless hours to overpower the characters so he can beat Peanance in less than 1 minute... I couldn't be bothered investing those hours.  Also the final boss was the most anti-climactic joke of a battle in any FF game. 

I didn't include XIII because I just lost patience and interest entirely. Similar to X, but I couldn't be bothered buffing up the characters just to kill a bunch of Giant Turtles and all the other hunts. 

Pure completion means to beat the toughest bosses in the game. Yes I'm being nitpicky. 


But to add to my list:

Warriors Orochi 1-2 (PS2) - Combining all the Dynasty Warriors and Samurai Warriors (and THEN SOME) in one Musou game and adding a ridiculous story, sure was good fun. Buffed all characters to Lv99 and gave all of them Lv4 weapons w/full upgrades. Unlocking Orochi X in the second game took AGES though.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 14, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I didn't include XIII because I just lost patience and interest entirely. Similar to X, but I couldn't be bothered buffing up the characters just to kill a bunch of Giant Turtles and all the other hunts.



I don't think FFXIII counts as a game. If it is possible to win a game by walking characters between cutscenes and having the AI do all combat for you at that point it's an interactive movie


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 14, 2011)

pink freud said:


> I don't think FFXIII counts as a game. If it is possible to win a game by walking characters between cutscenes and having the AI do all combat for you at that point it's an interactive movie


 
 Fair call. And there were moments in the game where it felt exactly that. Not as bad as the Xenosaga games where it literally was an interactive movie with crappy battle systems. 

FFXII used a similar system as in XIII when the gambit system is setup to optimum, you can pretty much go through the entire game with your left hand.  I probably should finish that game off...

Also another game to add to the list:

Shadow Hearts (PS2) - A sleeper of an awesome game. Sequel to Koudelka, which combined a lot of horror themes and an elaborate ring system that's used in everything - frustrating but rewarding. Completed the game in it's full entirety (Ultimate semi-naked Yuri Harmonix FTW  ), and even got the good ending... 



Spoiler



...only to find out that the bad ending was the actual canon ending.


  

I probably should complete Shadow Hearts 2 and 3 as well...


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't add this to my list before, but S.T.A.L.K.E.R. : Shadow Of Chernobyl, Clear Sky and Call Of Pripyat are all amazing games. Due to them being buggy as hell I've only completed the first one, Shadow Of Chernobyl....about 7 or 8 times. Being that there's 7 different endings, I've only experienced 4 of them really. Crazy good game. They're all epic games, really immersive and atmospheric. Recommend them to anyone who hasn't played them yet enjoys post apocalyptic gameplay.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 26, 2011)

Morrowind - It's huge, it was epic, the storyline was convoluted and immersive....with all the expansions and options it's a staggering achievement.

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. Patched, it's still a landmark game in many ways....great story, multiple endings and a variety of valid playstyles.

The Witcher - not so hard to complete but a fantastic game that kept very much to the ethos of the novels and it's so much fun I went back for all the endings. 

S.T.A.L.K.E.R - brilliant for all the reasons Misha mentioned. 

To cut what could be a long list short......Deus Ex.....the Mechwarrior series (although I didn't play the first, everything up to the Mercenaries/Black Knight/Vengeance were true to the tabletop game in every detail) Baldur's Gate 1 and 2....Neverwinter Nights.....

So many slices of pure enjoyment!


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't recall all the game from my NES days. Romance of the 3 Kingdoms was awesome. Hated what they turned it into and what it's become now (at least the version we get here in America - Japan probably still gets it the old way).

Goldeneye was far more fun to play than actually finish. Timed Mines and Proximity Mines tossed out the door of the control center so Natalya gets blown up in the cutscene. Mine the walls of the Archives before leaving and watch her get blown up in the alley. Toss them out the gates of the statue graveyard and your "escorts" get blown up. Shooting guards in the ass with the sniper rifle in Slo-mo. Paintball when it comes up red after a headshot. Awesomeness all around.

More recently, it'd have to be the first Resident Evil, if only because the game kept crashing my PS One whenever it got to the cutscene of the pool draining and opening 

Tons of PS2 games. Can't remember them all. 

Various Xbox games, though I can't really say which ones were epic-endings for me.

Still haven't finished Thief: Deadly Shadows on the Xbox. When I last saw it, I was sneaking through the former insane asylum/orphanage when I walked into a room with just a chair facing the back wall and a light on the wall behind it. I saw a shadow skip across the back wall all freaky-like and dude's been camping on top of the elevator with a flame arrow knocked for about....ohh let's see....must be 7 or 8 years by now 


Whichever Tomb Raider on the 360 had the sea serpent under Arthur's Tomb (where you had to drop the cages on his head). Moron kept grappling levers that were off-screen when she was pointed at the correct one, and got eaten more times than Jenna Jameson 
I put it down for a year. Came back a year later from the beginning and got that level on the first try 


Can't really cite Oblivion since A) the "ending" sucked ("I saved your asses, I'M the new King! Martin merely committed suicide 3 days into the whole ordeal while I was shlepping across the entire kingdom fighting the forces of Hell and Darkness for YOU."), and B) It really doesn't "end", unless you consider going into Rockmilk Cave once a week until you're bored to tears with enchanted loot 

It's better on PC anyway - make a few custom Followers and arm them with nice spells/weapons and go on a march. They do the work, you get the loot.


Gotta say my Ultimate Achievement was when I got the number one Survival Ranking in Dead Rising on the 360. Granted it was "only" 12 Days and some few hours (and now the lead stands at 17 Days), it was a monumental effort to get it, since I hadn't yet written the Big List Of Stuff and didn't know who was where and when


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried Battletoads again for the first time in ages today.... took me ages to even get past the third level.... it will be a long process but it WILL be finished before I die.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Mar 26, 2011)

Banjo kazooie and banjo tooie. Both AMAZING games that (for me) have never been beaten in terms of the amount of fun I had playing them and how evocative they can be! Super mario as well. What a game! I'd like to say ocarina of time as well, but I haven't ever completed that... Oh and Goldeneye. WHY IS CRADLE SO FUCKING SOLID?!?!


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 26, 2011)

I've beaten (completed @ a 100%) all GTAs since GTA III, but I am particularly proud of beating GTA: SA, since that game is sooooo long and there were sooooo much to do. On top of that, I've got the first press "glitchy" version!!

Other than that, I am also proud of beating Resident Evil 5 on Pro!!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 27, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I didn't include 7 because I didn't beat Ruby/Emerald weapon. Sepiroth was a joke once you have Knights of The Round and Omnislash... so I've only ALMOST completed it, couldn't be bothered because beating Ruby/Emerald involed getting TONS of Knights materia.




Naw you just need 1 and mimex2, iirc ruby was the hard one, emerald not so much. Just took a whole lot of time. A second knights is helpful as you get HP and MP absorb on them, then just sit and mime your heart out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 27, 2011)

^ Yeah, I forgot about Mime. And I recall that you needed 1 or 2 characters dead before fighting Ruby? It's been a while and I don't think I have the patience to go through that game again.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 27, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid back in the day. Holy shit i was screaming around my house. 

I've beat Spyro 1 and 2 years ago but I'm working both now and GEEZUS they are tough as shit.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 27, 2011)

Uh...

FF Tactics Advance
FFIX
Borderlands (All the DLC's and both playthroughs)
FFX

I can't really think of many more superlengthy games.


----------



## Blackheim (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, here we go. Only the ones that I am proud of: 

PS1: 

Crash Bandicoot 1, 2 and 3. 
Metal Gear Solid
Syphon Filter 1, 2 and 3
Final Fantasy VII
Bloody Roar 2
Tekken 3
Tenchu
Metal Slug (most of them, can't remember how many of those)
Tomb Raider IV and TR Chronicles

...Many others...

PS2: 

Gran Turismo 3 and 4
Devil May Cry 3
God of War 1 and 2
Killzone
Call Of Duty 3

...and many many others.

PS3: 

Killzone 2 and 3 
Metal Gear 4
God of War 3
Gran Turismo 5
Burnout Paradise 
Dead Space 2

The many others are valuable due to multiplayer (Battlefield 3 etc)

The GOLDEN GAMES:

Donkey Kong 64
Banjo Kazooie
Pokemon Emerald 
Battleship (GB Color)
GoldenEye 007
Super Mario 64
Pokemon Stadium
Super Mario World  Like 40 times
Metal Gear Solid Peacewalker
Starcraft BroodWar (all additional campaigns)
Batman Arkham City and Asylum (Best current gen games IMHO)
Halo 4, Halo CE, Halo Reach
Castlevania SOTN (Best game ever)
Castlevania Curse of Darkness
Warcraft 3
Monster Hunter 3
Crysis 2 and 1
Heavy Rain (all finals)
Silent F**king Hill (The original, it made me scream as a mofo back in the day)
Megaman X, X2, X4,X5,X6 and X8. (My childhood and one of my all time favorite series)

Currently playing:: 

DMC on PC
Crysis 3 on PC
Halo 4 (Multiplayer and Spartan Ops on Xbox 360)
Battlefield 3 on PS3
And Monster Hunter 3 and MGS Peacewalker on PSP but online with the AdHoc app for PS3. 

 If gaming experience=guitar skill I would be a breed between Govan and Holdsworth!


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Ico


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 7, 2013)

Metroid
Metroid II
Super Metroid
Metroid Zero Mission
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime II
Metroid Prime III
Metroid Prime Hunters
Metroid Other M

Fuck yeah

Oh and Amnesia: Dark Descent


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Mar 7, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> DEMON'S MOTHERFUCKING SOULS -That game is not meant to be completed. I broke two controllers and a bluetooth headset out of anger. Don't ever buy or rent that game, it will only ruin your life, and everything in it. This game looks beautiful, has a haunting sort of story, and has a very interesting gameplay mechanic, but it's impossible to play without contemplating suicide at some point.
> 
> I beat it, and then sold it to Gamestop for $5. Not only did the game make me crazy while I played it, I had to go and lose $55 dollars on it. Even when it wasn't in the damn PS3 it was angering me.



I attempted that game once I made it an hour into the game hit the blacksmith trying to buy a weapon and I took it right back to the store.

Me and a friend of mine beat Dark Souls took like 80 hours I believe, just because we tried to level up and hunt items down, such as making the flame whip and that. But I wish it had a death count to show many times we died. I swear it had to of been well over 1k.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thedonal (Mar 7, 2013)

Lots obvious choices for me- mainly proud for the games they are- Ocarina of Time, Half Life 2, Tomb Raider (the original), The Far Cry games.

For challenge, Game Over on the Spectrum (without cheats), Command and Conquer.

I'm still disappointed I never got to Elite (even on Oolite)- mostly lack of patience...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 7, 2013)

i was the first kid i knew to beat super mario 2 back in the day, and beat Tyson as well. I think even Rad Racer too. Oh yeah, Ninja Gaiden on NES- that was HARD AS HELL but i beat it - i was a nintendo nerd.

I suck at modern day video games though


----------



## Choop (Mar 7, 2013)

Super Meat Boy
Dark Souls

Although, pretty much every game I've beaten has made me feel proud to some extent. Many people don't beat any of their games and that seems like kind of a shame to me...it's kind of like watching 3/5s of a good movie and not even seeing the ending.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 7, 2013)

I've wanted to beat Megaman X6 since it came out. I achieved this goal in January. 

I'm also proud to have finished Oblivion. Not because it has a challenging game, but because I was able to not get distracted by picking flowers and exploring caves.


----------



## Robtheripper (Mar 7, 2013)

Very proud to say I have beaten ninja gaiden sigma 1 and ninja gaiden 2 360 on master ninja. Also have beaten Dark souls numerous times, Demons souls 1 time but I liked it just as well. And i suppose the 2 biggest ones were beating I WANNA BE THE GUY and Devil may cry series on Hell and Hell difficulty. the latter 2 took years of rage quits lol


----------



## ElRay (Mar 7, 2013)

Obsidian


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh boy, I could go on and on and I want to reply to almost everyones posts!! lol

I will try to make mine simple though. I have beaten pretty much all the cult-classic/mainstream popular games of new and old though, from NES to Present. A lot of the "multi difficulty" games I have gone back and played on Hard difficulty. Nowadays I always start on the hardest difficulty unless achievements require me to play them all, or eventually need to go to the hardest due to NG+ or something.

Speaking of hard modes, anyone ever go back and play the SNES Star Wars games on Jedi difficulty? Just ludicrous, all of them...

Look up my Xbox tag, Krelium, or my PS3 tag, Qweklain, to see a lot of achievements I have. Some are fucking ridiculous. Some highlights of the hard achievements I have are...
100% both Demon's Souls and Dark Souls
100% Vanquish - That final Tactical Arena, SO much rage
100% Left 4 Dead - Nothing Special is just dumb
100% all CoDs except BLOPS2, didn't get it - Mile High Club I did in about 5 tries. Did the challenge/point mode after and beat it 3 times back to back lol. Also, WaW, really should just be World of Grenades.
100% DMC4 - Hell and Hell Mode effin' sucked.
100% FFXIII - So many hours... so much grinding...
100% Hard Corps: Uprising - Cannot tell you how many times I had to play that to beat it without dying once.


----------



## Korbain (Mar 9, 2013)

Metal gear solid series - brilliant! loved the story, and the gameplay just evolved and got better every game

Deus Ex - One of my favourite games, ever!

Halo series - Finishing them on legendary in coop, many good experiences im glad i had 

Uncharted - Just another great, fun, game series that you felt proud finishing 

Amnesia: the dark descent - so many puzzles, felt good doing them all and finishing it lol

Ahh, so many! i list will more later


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 10, 2013)

I think I love you guys just that much more now after reading this thread so far, man it's gamer city in here! Guess I shouldn't be surprised, a lot of the games mentioned are very metal 

Here are mine, still happen to own most of them too. I play a lot, so bare with me.

Arcade:

So many, but the big ones were WWF Wrestlemania, Super Street Fighter 2, Jurassic Park, House of the Dead, Time Crisis, that X-men arcade that had 4-5 player co-op with each controller designated to a certain character, and those are only the ones that I remember the names of.

PC:
- Max Payne, so awesome when it first came out.
- The very first Grand Theft Auto
- Worms
- Unreal Tournament, the first one, everything else kinda sucked.
- Quake 1-3. Especially 2. 

Xbox and Xbox 360:
- Fable 1-3 (including Lost Chapters, this series always had a fitting and romanticly haunting soundtrack)

- Halo 1-3. I can write a book on how awesome these are..

- Splinter cell, every game on all difficulties. Double Agent and Conviction are hard to top, i can't wait for Blacklist to come out 

- Fear, this game scared the piss out of me... so sooo much. But well done though.

- X-Men Legends 1 and 2, in same vein Marvel Alliance 1.

- Trying really hard to add Skyrim to this list... so .... much..... to do...

PS1, PS2, and PS3:
- No love for Infamous 1 and 2? Great story and action gameplay.

- All Tenchu games, the first and second were so gangster. Too bad I'm talking about this series in the past tense. I really want more...

- All Metal Gear games, including Twin Snakes on Game Cube, fuck yeah for being able to play through Shadow Moses (if you say beyond the horizon... i'll cut you ) with Sons of Liberty's game mechanics, especially for the Vulcan Raven boss fight! And including those alternate story mode missions in Sons of Liberty, and MGSubstance, MGSubsistence. Not a lot of ppl know about those last two. Currently trying to add Rising Revengeance to this list, so far pretty happy with it... and I swear if Ground Zeroes is released on PS4's launch day I'm gonna splurge big time. Hideo Kojima is a G.

- Street Fighter 3rd strike, finished with every character to unlock Gill. That took the entire winter season of 2009 and an assload of shisha bowls, but fuck me was it ever glorious unlocking that red and blue bastard!

- Darksiders 1 and 2 (big fan of Joe Madureira's art style, love both of them)

- God of War trilogy ( I will never look at Ancient Greek art and architecture the same ever again)

- Dante's Inferno, not because it's hard, but more so for the awesome storyline, and the boss fights were pretty well done, especially the last one. I remember that one taking me and my friend awhile to figure out how to beat him.

- Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning - very underrated game, so good!

- Jet Set Radio.

- Brutal Legend, this should be a no brainer if you love metal and games.

- Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, campaign only don't care much for Multiplayer. The campaign story was awesome til the very last second 

- Mortal Kombat 2, 3, Shaolin Monks, Mythologies:Sub Zero, Deception, Deadly Alliance, Armaggedon, and the most recent one. Doesn't really have a title so Mortal Kombat 9 I guess?? I dunno I lost count 

- all Assassin's Creed games EXCEPT for AC3. Did not care for that one at all, and from the looks of things probably won't care for AC4 or any others unless I see a storyline setting in Ancient Egypt, Feudal Japan, Hellenic era Athens, Ming dynasty China, or Mongolian Empire.

And I won't mention all the SNES classics, so many gems to start listing them one by one so I'll simply just say:

- Super Nintendo


----------



## thedonal (Mar 10, 2013)

I was disappointed with Amalur's level cap, discovered in my second play through. One of those games, though, where you are constantly junking gear as you get so much...

I forgot to mention Soul Reaver. Not overtly difficult, but just an amazing game nonetheless. Went through that more times than i can remember. Graphics on the Dreamcast were great for the time too.

i had a go on Soul Reaver 2 on PC but couldn't get on with playing it without a controller. Visuals were a step backwards too. A shame, as I really wanted to continue the story.


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 11, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I was disappointed with Amalur's level cap, discovered in my second play through. One of those games, though, where you are constantly junking gear as you get so much...
> 
> I forgot to mention Soul Reaver. Not overtly difficult, but just an amazing game nonetheless. Went through that more times than i can remember. Graphics on the Dreamcast were great for the time too.
> 
> i had a go on Soul Reaver 2 on PC but couldn't get on with playing it without a controller. Visuals were a step backwards too. A shame, as I really wanted to continue the story.


Ahh Soul Reaver, great games! I loved the original Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain. Really wish the new one was not canceled some time ago...

I remember Soul Reaver 2 had a bug that I encountered two or three times where a door would not open when it was supposed to that was roughly 3/4 through the game into some fortress. Had to play through it quite a few times before it finally would be opened for me to beat it lol.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 11, 2013)

God of War 1, 2 and 3
Metal Gear Solid 4
Uncharted 1 and 2
Bayonetta
Devil May Cry 3
Devil May Cry 4
Portal
Halo 4
Borderlands
Black


----------



## Volteau (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Azathoth43 (Mar 14, 2013)

Silent Hill 2. This game will always have a special place in my heart.

Eternal Darkness.

Baldur's Gate 2 owned me.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 14, 2013)

Azathoth43 said:


> *Silent Hill 2. This game will always have a special place in my heart.*



Right on, my friend, right on!


----------



## Manurack (Mar 14, 2013)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, went down the Dark Side!
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks was AWESOME! Shang Tsung was easy, Kintaro was a bit harder, and finally Shao Kahn was impossible... Until I beat him


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 14, 2013)

tmnt for nintendo. got it when i was about 4 years old. took me about 21 years to finish. *spits*


----------



## thedonal (Mar 14, 2013)

Jedi Outcast was a pleasing achievement. Particularly getting past the dark jedi with the 'saber proof armour. A good game with great atmosphere. Way too processor/GPU hungry though..


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2013)

Beat Majoras Mask 100% over the summer after I failed to accomplish that task during my childhood...pretty proud of that one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone ever successfully complete a game of Monopoly? That's a goddamn accomplishment...


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Manurack said:


> Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, went down the Dark Side!
> Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks was AWESOME! Shang Tsung was easy, Kintaro was a bit harder, and finally Shao Kahn was impossible... Until I beat him


I forgot about that one.....screw that fight LOL. Loved that game. 
Believe it or not, the assumed "canon (although not considered officially canon)" ending of KoToR is the dark-side ending. This plays into where they stand in SW:TOR now timeline-wise



Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone ever successfully complete a game of Monopoly? That's a goddamn accomplishment...


Ya it is


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 15, 2013)

FF VII
1st and 2nd gen Pokemon games
Half Life 2 (+Ep1 and Ep2)
MGS 1/2/3/4, Still Need to complete the oldschool MSX ones though
Portal and Portal 2, still need to complete co-op on P2, but I've completed the main story

And I Need to finish Abe's Oddysee and Abe's Exoddus, so funny and entertaining but so frustrating as well, if you liked the Portal games, give these a shot


----------



## dax21 (Mar 15, 2013)

+1 for Black on the ps2. Actually got to play it like a year ago for the first time, that thing can be brutally challenging. An hour-long levels without being able to save mid-level, it gets painfully frustrating.
Also, one of these days I'm going to muster up and beat FFVII finally. God damn random encounters get to me every time, I started the game like 5 times so far and I always quit after 10 hours in. 

Beating Resident Evil 2 (fav game of all time now) as a kid also felt pretty damn good back in the day.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 17, 2013)

Oblivion: Got all the achievments and finished every quest on the 360.

Oblivion: Got all the trophies and finished every quest on the PS3.

Oblivion: Finished every quest on PC.


Yeah, I kinda like Oblivion a little bit.


----------



## Handbanana (Mar 17, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden 1 + 2 on xbox.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 17, 2013)

Games I beat:

Oblivion - PC
Skyrim - PC
KOTOR II - PC
Diablo II LOD - PC. It took me years to finally learn how to correctly build a barb and find on my own (I'm mainly a single-player type gamer) great gear without trading. With that level 89 barbarian I marched all the way to Harrogath on Hell difficulty and then it took about another couple of weeks before I gave the coup de grace on Baal. Very fulfilling.

Chrono Trigger - SNES. I need to play through this again because I vaguely remember some of the stuff in the game and it's a shame because it's such a fun game; albeit a bit frustrating at times.

Pokemon games all the way up to Emerald Green - Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance: The only exception to that is that I lacked the ability to trade with anyone so I was unable to "catch 'em all". However on the first three I had two regular gameboys and was able to borrow a link cable, so I managed to get all of them.

Original Mortal Kombat, MK3, MK4, and MK9. The story mode for MK9 was damn near impossible on the harder difficulties. Shao Kahn is an asshole with that goddamn hammer, and Raiden isn't exactly the best character in the game. 

MW, MW2, MW3, and BLOps2; although I need to step it up and try them on some of the harder difficulty levels. 

GTA III, Vice City, and San Andreas for Xbox, and I made sure to beat all of them without cheats first. 

Manhunt - Xbox. That game is brutal as hell. Pigsty is freakishly strong and difficult to kill.

Final Fantasy 12 - PS2. Super fun game that I wish I could find and buy again.



I'm positive there's more, but I'll post them later.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 17, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone ever successfully complete a game of Monopoly? That's a goddamn accomplishment...


You will forever remain a casual gamer until you've completed one game of Monopoly City. 







Never again.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 25, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Shadow Hearts (PS2) - A sleeper of an awesome game. Sequel to Koudelka, which combined a lot of horror themes and an elaborate ring system that's used in everything - frustrating but rewarding. Completed the game in it's full entirety (Ultimate semi-naked Yuri Harmonix FTW  ), and even got the good ending...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you still haven't gotten around to 2 and 3 you owe it to yourself to do so. 3 is good, but 2 is a personal PS2 favorite. It's also worth playing 2 to finish the story from 1; 3 is more of a standalone game since it focuses on a new set of characters.

Fair warning though, the sequels are even more warped than the original 

A few off the top of my head:

-Crash Bandicoot 1/2/3... and 100% on CTR too  I was a racing junkie as a kid.
-Spyro 1/2
-Majora's Mask
-The various NA Fire Emblem games on hard mode. Never did beat Shadow Dragon though (hated the reclass system) and haven't played Awakening yet.
-DMC 1/3/4 on Hell & Hell difficulty
-Holy shit, I finally found my Megaman Legends 2 disk just now! I've been looking for that for months


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 25, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> If you still haven't gotten around to 2 and 3 you owe it to yourself to do so. 3 is good, but 2 is a personal PS2 favorite. It's also worth playing 2 to finish the story from 1; 3 is more of a standalone game since it focuses on a new set of characters.
> 
> Fair warning though, the sequels are even more warped than the original
> 
> ...


Megaman Legends 1 & 2... why did they never make more. Makes me sad, so very very sad...  I just played through both of them again last year. I never get tired of them. It is especially fun maxing out all the weapons!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 25, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> *If you still haven't gotten around to 2 and 3 you owe it to yourself to do so.* 3 is good, but 2 is a personal PS2 favorite. It's also worth playing 2 to finish the story from 1; 3 is more of a standalone game since it focuses on a new set of characters.
> 
> Fair warning though, the sequels are even more warped than the original


 
Holy crap, tell me about it.... 

I actually own both Covenant (2) and From the New World (3). I'm aware about 3 being a spin off of sorts, but didn't delve deep into it yet. 
As for 2, I'm actually halfway through but for some stupid reason (probably Final Fantasy XII), ended up quietly but abruptly abandoning the game unfinished... Such a shame because I really enjoyed it too. Really kicking myself for not finishing it... 

That's it, I'm gonna restart Covenant again from the beginning! Ni No Kuni can wait...


----------



## broj15 (Mar 25, 2013)

proudest video game achievements have to be seeing every ending of Chrono Trigger (there are 13 totally different endings and a few of those have different variations), completing 300 of 300 mission in Final Fantasy Tactics Advance, completing all the side quests necessary to recruit Cloud as a playable character in Final Fantasy Tactics (PS1), and beating MegaMan X4 as Zero.


----------



## icos211 (Mar 25, 2013)

The Witcher 2, on Hard.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 25, 2013)

Qweklain said:


> Megaman Legends 1 & 2... why did they never make more. Makes me sad, so very very sad...  I just played through both of them again last year. I never get tired of them. It is especially fun maxing out all the weapons!


I still follow the MML3 group and poke about a bit in the hopes that Capcom will have a change of heart, but yeah  I played through MML1 recently and play MML2 fairly often. I can grind out all the weapons for MML1, but the prices in MML2 are kinda steep  Maybe if I was playing on easy, but I usually play on very hard. Grinding millions of zenny takes a long ass time when everything gives half reward, even abusing that gold Reaverbot.

Still, very fun and can be quite challenging if you limit your use of recovery items 



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Holy crap, tell me about it....
> 
> I actually own both Covenant (2) and From the New World (3). I'm aware about 3 being a spin off of sorts, but didn't delve deep into it yet.
> As for 2, I'm actually halfway through but for some stupid reason (probably Final Fantasy XII), ended up quietly but abruptly abandoning the game unfinished... Such a shame because I really enjoyed it too. Really kicking myself for not finishing it...
> ...



Do eet  I think I'm going to play through 1 and 2 again, haven't touched them in a while myself. Make sure you finish it this time, it's worth it!


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Mar 25, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ninja Gaiden, seriously



Same here man. Tough road that was.


----------



## Rook (Mar 29, 2013)

I have honestly never completed a game. All the GTA's, Call Of Duties, Gran Turismos, you name it. All the games I've spent probably months, sometimes years collectively playing and I've never actually finished a game. I always stop short.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2  100%


----------



## leandroab (Apr 8, 2013)

All the lucas arts point and click adventure games.

It was really hard for me being 10 and not knowing jack of english.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 8, 2013)

Morrowind, though I always went in God mode, just because I wanted to explore instead of die.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 8, 2013)

Sonic 2 with all the gems/race levels completed. probably one of my childhood highlights

 (not mine obv)


----------



## aikupu (Apr 11, 2013)

portal 1 & 2 and half-life episodes, easy games but never a dull moment


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I was proud to finally finish GTA III - not because it was hard but I never finished all the jobs cause I just wanted to drive around and cause trouble with the police!


----------



## thedonal (Apr 11, 2013)

Mexi said:


> Sonic 2 with all the gems/race levels completed. probably one of my childhood highlights
> 
> (not mine obv)




I never finished Sonic 2.

I used to love playing through the first one start to end on my Bro's Megadrive- can't remember if I ever got all the gems though.

I then got Sonic Collection on XBox and could I get through the first one again? Could I fuck! Top games though.

I think a lot of classic games, going back to those old platformers and back to the old Spectrum/C64 and earl consoles were actually far less forgiving of errors than many current games..*

*Or I'm just getting too old for it all!


----------



## Edika (Apr 11, 2013)

I mainly played and play PC games. The ones that I am proud to have completed due to the awesomeness of these games were:

Syberia I and II
The longest journey (Dreamscape too but not that much)
Myst III (Tough game)
Portal I and II
Half life II and expansions
FEAR and expansions
Max Payne II (the first one was good but the second was a masterpiece)
Fahrenheit (or The Indigo Prophecy in US)
The Sam and Max series (very funny and smart games)
Doom 3 (because it was very atmospheric)
GTA III and Vice City (San Andreas was nice but CJ was really annoying)
Need For Speed Underground and Most Wanted
Fallout 3 with all DLC's
Call of Duty 2 and 4 (the modern warfare games were nice but the WWII were AWESOME)


----------



## Jackzaa (Apr 12, 2013)

Dark souls, that game was so punishing. Loved itt.

CoD: WaW Veteran mode, I can't stress how much it made me ragee, stupidly unfair. I'm less proud of completing it than I am proud that I didn't break my xbox in the process haha.

anddd Amnesia: The Dark Descent; proud, but NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 12, 2013)

I know this is a stretch, but strictly from a major raid-boss perspective, I pretty much completed what many call "Classic" World of Warcraft. In other words, my guild defeated every major raid boss before the first big expansion (Burning Crusade)... Molten Core, Onyxia, AQ20, AQ40, BWL, etc. To me, that was a big accomplishment, considering the hundreds (thousands?) of hours it took to achieve that.

I know, I know... the nature of an MMO is that it's never actually complete. Don't kill me; I know I'm taking some liberty here. However, before the 1st big expansion of WoW, I found myself setting around Ironforge, farming mats, and generally killing time till the expansion. We'd done it all, and it was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Orsinium (Apr 12, 2013)

For me it would be completing the Oddworld Franchise like ten years ago which I plan on doing again now that they are making hd and 2.5d remakes of the games! Also the tenchu games, god of war, ninja gaiden, metal gear solid, and the elder scrolls games all gave that sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Syriel (Apr 13, 2013)

I actually feel proud to have played through most of the Arcade Shooting Games, mainly the Time Crisis series and the House of the Dead stuff. Although I only feel truly proud when I complete them within 10 credits. 

Console game wise, I'm proud to have completed the 151 Pokemon of the Pokedex of Pokemon Green ( yes Green, I played the Japanese version ) when I was a kid.

These days I guess the greatest completion I did was completing Dragon 2020. Looking forward to Dragon 2020-II.


----------



## Yaris (Apr 13, 2013)

Last year I sat down and beat Crash Bandicoot for the first time. I have never experienced anything like the rage this game induced.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 14, 2013)

Syriel said:


> I actually feel proud to have played through most of the Arcade Shooting Games, mainly the Time Crisis series and the House of the Dead stuff. Although I only feel truly proud when I complete them within 10 credits.


Reminded me that I beat HotD 2 with one of my friends not too long ago. Although we used a shit load of credit to beat The Emperor.


----------



## sage (Apr 14, 2013)

The last game I completed was the original Legend of Zelda. In 1987. I was pretty psyched about it. Haven't really bothered much with modern games. They lost me when they went 3D.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 15, 2013)

Now that I think about it, completing Portal 2's co-op mode was a pretty damn huge achievement for me... I was more interested in creatively PKing and generally tormenting my buddy than in actually beating the levels, so it took a while


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Apr 15, 2013)

Minesweeper... On easy...


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 15, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 26, 2013)

Coming from an Atari 2600, to the NES and SNES and finally to Playstation, a buddy gave me Tomb Raider. It was on. I played the SHIT out of that thing.....I explored every nook and cranny I could find, I shot everything, and I thought it was the coolest game I'd ever played. Nothing I've tried since then has matched the excitement I felt beating that game. 

Super Mario Bros on SNES gets honorable mention, although I'd already beaten it in the arcade, it was still fun to whoop up on at home.

Kung Fu Master without getting hit through the whole game took probably hundreds of dollars in quarters, if not more....simple as hell by today's standards, but groundbreaking in 84.



Mostly play Skyrim and Black Ops now...there's no end in sight as of yet.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 27, 2013)

I can now add Portal 1 and 2 to my list.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 27, 2013)

Resident Evil 2






Metal Gear Solid





Fallout 3 & New Vegas story lines.

Super Mario Bros 3





Sonic The Hedghog 3


----------



## GazPots (Apr 28, 2013)

Not a great achievement by all means but I finally completed COD: World at War on veteran. Easily the hardest of any cod campaign for sure. Endless grenades spammed to my feet at all times and sharpshooter enemies who would kill me the instant I tried to move anywhere. Infuriating at all times.

Got stuck on the last level for about a year but I eventually got there. Same scenario with Mile High Club on COD 4 but that wasn't in the same ballpark as this shitfest. 


Need a new challenge now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 28, 2013)

Halo: CE. It's a pretty easy and short game, but I LOVE the final mission.


----------



## mike90t09 (Apr 28, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 1-4 love that series to death. 

Also the Portal series, such a fun game.


----------



## Choop (Apr 29, 2013)

Demon's Souls! I recently beat this a couple days ago, and wow. Such a good game. It was definitely challenging, but I feel like it wasn't AS bad because I had played and beaten Dark Souls before..and the experience really carries over for either game. The levels and bosses had some really neat designs!


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 29, 2013)

Mirrors Edge
Dead Space 1-3
MGS4
Portal 2

Aaaaaaaannnnnddd that's pretty much all the games I've ever completed.


----------



## thedonal (Apr 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Halo: CE. It's a pretty easy and short game, but I LOVE the final mission.


 
I always felt that Halo was quite a good length, but much of it was repetition (all those corridors/rooms in the Forerunner structure).

The final mission or the Warthog run at the end? That was quite infuriating, as control of the thing wasn't very precise! 

Not as bad as X-box Half Life 2 though- vehicle control is dreadful in that and made the last battle in Episode 2 painful.


----------



## ayaotd (Apr 30, 2013)

Shenmue II.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 7, 2013)

Jak II: Renegade !


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 9, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That's it, I'm gonna restart Covenant again from the beginning! Ni No Kuni can wait...


 
Add SH Covenant to my list. Completed it last night and got everything. Got both endings because it was so simple and the final boss was a joke when you're fully powered up and armed with a ton of Third and Fifth Keys. Seventh and Eternal Keys were just redundant. 

SH From the New World is next.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 23, 2013)

Beating Devil May Cry 1 on hard was unbelievably awesome. I couldnt beat it on "Dante must Die" mode. There was no way I could beat "Nelo Angelo" the 3rd time. I cant imagine how hard the "Nightmare" boss was, that black goupy thing... and you had to fight it 2 more times after Nelo! Huge cudos to anyone that beat that game on dmd!


----------



## piggins411 (May 23, 2013)

God of War II on the hardest difficulty. Took quite a while. Getting all 151 Pokemon on Yellow was a pretty big deal for me too. Working on getting all platinum relics on Crash Team Racing right now


----------



## asher (May 23, 2013)

_Proud_ of?

Half-Life: Opposing Force. First game I beat without cheat codes or strategy guide of any kind.
Super Mario 64 with 120 stars.
Ocarina of Time busted me up pretty good when I finished.
100% completion Majora's Mask
Antichamber.
Portal.. in sub an hour.
all of the various Guild Wars 1 stuff
Okami
Starsiege - even with cheats. god that game was good!
TIE Fighter, same thing
Sam & Max
Day of the Tentacle

upcoming: Planescape: Torment. when I eventually actually get through it all. And, one day, I will FINALLY unstick myself from the 6th temple in Link's Awakening, despite having finished 7.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 24, 2013)

Heavy Rain. Not that it was difficult or anything, it was just a fantastic game and I was definitely worth the time I spent enjoying it


----------



## texshred777 (May 26, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Heavy Rain. Not that it was difficult or anything, it was just a fantastic game and I was definitely worth the time I spent enjoying it


 
We have that at the house but no one's really bothered with it too much. I really need to check this out.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 27, 2013)

asher said:


> upcoming: Planescape: Torment.


Worth it, multiple times even. Hell of a game.



> And, one day, I will FINALLY unstick myself from the 6th temple in Link's Awakening, despite having finished 7.



I remember getting stuck in the first Shadow World temple the first time I played that game. There's a certain way that you can get and use keys where it becomes impossible to complete the temple  At least it's the first "real" dungeon and thus not too far in?

...Actually, thinking about it now I might have accidentally done it on a later playthrough as well  All I know is I don't save mid-run in that temple. EVER.


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 27, 2013)

*Final Fantasy X* (My levels were so high I killed each of the last bosses with 1-4 attacks. Each attack from Tidus took over 25,000 HP LOL!)
*Chrono Trigger
Chrono Cross*
*La Pucelle: Tactics* (Silly game but tons of fun)
*Metroid Prime 1, 2, 3*
*Lunar: Silver Star Story
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue*
*Vay*
*Phantasy Star IV*
*Super Mario Land* for GameBoy (I was playing it on a plane-ride a few years ago and beat it. I was pumped)

I've done more, like Dead Space, Duke Nukem Forever, etc. but the ones above are my most favs.


----------



## Joseph Kimbrell (May 27, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> Not necessarily the hardest games (though there will be a lot).
> 
> List the games you are very happy to have finished!
> 
> ...



Props for RoboCop 2! I loved RoboCop 1 for NES. That game was hard as crepe' too. Never beat it though.

I just remembered I beat Ikari Warriors 3 as a kid because I stumbled upon a cheat accidentally - when you are playing 2-player mode, when you die, just mash a ton of buttons constantly til you come back to life! lol


----------



## jbab (May 27, 2013)

Getting all cheats in Perfect Dark & Goldeneye!


----------



## L1ght (May 27, 2013)

BioShock: Infinite may just have been the greatest campaign I have ever played. I think about it often, and I am glad to have been able to experience it.


----------



## Choop (May 27, 2013)

Just beat FFIV!  I've been at the end for forever and got up today saying, "Ya know what? I'm gonna play that until I beat it." Grinded most of the day and SHABANG!


----------



## shawnt3 (May 28, 2013)

I have beat every Mortal Kombat inside out. I have played MK9 for so long now it seems that I am dying for something new!!

Injustice has been a GREAT time filler though. Such a bad ass game.


----------



## BillNephew (May 30, 2013)

I have beat every COD since COD4 on veteran; not much of a challenge after COD4 though. The campaigns were really dumbed down difficulty wise after COD4.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 30, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> We have that at the house but no one's really bothered with it too much. I really need to check this out.



Get on that. It is fantastic. Not your conventional game to say the least but I instantly fell in love because the control scheme felt so fresh


----------



## asher (May 30, 2013)

Should have noted Antichamber was also at 100% 

FEZ. Even though I had to look up the last set of puzzles.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 2, 2013)

Final Fantasy 3 and 7 come to mind immediately.
Metal Gear Solid for ps one was one of my favorites as well.

More recently would have to be The Mass effect series , Dragon Age on PC and Dark/Demon Souls


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jlang said:


> Final Fantasy 3 and 7 come to mind immediately.
> Metal Gear Solid for ps one was one of my favorites as well.
> 
> More recently would have to be The Mass effect series , Dragon Age on PC and Dark/Demon Souls


 
Pretty much this for me. All of it. 

Dark/Demon's Souls is a hell of a feeling to complete that shit.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 3, 2013)

Not much of a gamer actually, but I was really proud to complete Double Dragon II about 20 years ago  My cousin and I spent 14 hours straight playing and then proceeded to vomit and get a headache that lasted days. A gaming ban was impossed by my mom after that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 8, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> SH From the New World is next.


 
And so ends an awesome yet criminally overlooked trilogy. Add this to my completed list. Killed the final boss first before doing some of the extras. Then finished the annoying HP Lovecraft trials and finally clearing all the Purgatory stuff. Probably should have done that first as it made the final boss easier but this had more micro managing than any other Shadow Hearts game. Still a very fun ride that I should have completed years ago.


----------

